# Eshopps wet/dry sump



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi- I recently set up a 210g tank and I am using the Eshopps 300 sump filter with an 1800 mag drive pump. The water has been cloudy with particles floating in the water. Water has also overflowed from the first compartment where the water comes into the sump and ended up causing a puddle on my floor. The first compartment holds the filter pads. I have a couple of questions-

-has anyone else had problems with water clarity when using this sump?
-I am using ball valves. I wanted to keep them wide open for optimal water flow but am finding that the water level in the first compartment cannot flow to the bio balls fast enough through the filter pads. 
- I have to add water a couple of times a week to the tank to keep the pump from making noise because of the water level

I use cannister filters on my 75g and 110g and find them much easier to use/maintain than the sump. I was told that the sump setup would be significantly easier to maintain.

What am I doing wrong? Thanks for your help


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Here's the deal, a sump is excellent at biological filtration but lacks in mechanical filtration. If you load the first chamber with filter pads, it will clog very quickly and flood the chamber. I literally have a three inch layer of coarse foam and a dual density pad for mechanical filtration and about 40-50 pounds of biological media in my 40 gallon diy sump. The water will clear up over time but you have to cut back on the filter pads.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I am also using chemi pure at the final stage. The first compartment that holds the filter pad is actually just a tray. The filter pad is only a quarter of an inch thick.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll check out the design of that particular sump and try to give you some advice on how to place your media. Chemi-pure is pretty good chemical media, I switched to purigen because it's a little cheaper and lasts longer.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Is it the one with three chambers with the foam pad on top of the two wet dry sections?


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

That's the one


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Can you please post a picture of the particular sump, so that everyone helping does not have to take the time to go try to google it?

That said, sumps are also a system that needs balance. Balance between the flows of water into and out of the tank PLUS balance of flow rate through the sump. It is very possible that the pump is too large for the sump, and needs to be slowed down. The pump sends a high volume of water to the tank, then the tank in turn drains that same amount to the sump. If any passage or chamber in the sump is too small or offers too much resistance, water will back up.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Here is a link to the filter. http://www.eshopps.com/products/filters ... s/wd300cs/

The tray for the filter pad is not very deep. I have the pump on the left side, along with chemi pure, and 2 heaters underneath the compartments.

It sounds like I have to adjust the ball valves or switch the mag drive pump out.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

If you're going to use any kind of filter pads, I'd put them under the bioballs on top of the plastic grid material. That's going to be your best bet, a little more of a pain to maintain but you won't have it spilling in the floor. Sorry it took so long to get back to you, been a busy day.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Thanks for the picture link, worth 1000 words, as the saying goes.

That set up is very similar to the sump under my 180. In that one, it is set up with 2" poret foam on top of the bioballs. IIRC, the foam is the 20 pores per inch variety. Easy to get to, and porous enough to never hold back water. The chambers in my sump are 15" square, so the foam is also 15" square.

The current filter pads may be too fine, and are clogging too quickly. Swapping those out and restricting the flow on the pump will get things back into balance.


----------



## velenc (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendation. I will see if I can get the poret foam.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

There is only one source for it in the US. Google will get you there.


----------

